

Idea Per Diem - tectonic
http://ideaperdiem.com/

======
rcneel
Nice, here are 3 great Seth Godin posts/influences on ideas:

Where they come from: [http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/11/where-
do-ide...](http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/11/where-do-ideas-
come-from.html)

Why spread?: [http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/10/ideas-
spread...](http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/10/ideas-spread-
when.html)

999 ideas from his 'MBA' program:
<http://www.sixmonthmba.com/2009/02/999ideas.html>

Execution > Ideas - start spreading!

~~~
tectonic
Exactly- ideas matter, execution matters much, much more.

------
lessteward
You might check out <http://www.halfbakery.com/> for lots of fun ideas.

------
simondlr
This is fantastic. I'm tempted to also do this, just so I keep my creative
juices flowing, and my eyes open to new opportunities!

~~~
tectonic
You should, I find that idea generation really encourages creativity.

~~~
tectonic
How do you think people would respond to a challenge where anyone can have
their own subdomain on IdeaPerDiem if they commit to posting one idea every
day for a month?

